# Thank You... I am new....



## bottlesofpepsi (Apr 30, 2004)

Hello,
 I have about 350 old Pepsi's(most pre 19200, and some are sick.. I feel like I have tried every cleaner out there...??  I have heard lemon juice is good...???  I just read here that listerine may be good, I will try that...  Thank you to all, and I welcome any comments..

 p.s. I am thinking of getting a tumbler.....

 David...  bottlesofpepsi


----------



## Maine Digger (Apr 30, 2004)

Hi B.O.P.! Welcome to the Forum.[] We had a lot of fun discussing the 'wonders' of Listerine, check out the stream.[8D] Look back through past messages regarding Cleaning, and you'll find all kinds of advice. If you have true 'sick' glass, and have already scrubbed them, lemon juice, listerine and any commercial 'cleaner' aren't likely to remove it, as it is probably 'in' the glass. We have a member here- Bottle Tumbler, who could really help you out. Check the members list and drop him a line. Stick around, this is a good place to be.[]


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Apr 30, 2004)

Well if they are sick and you have tried other stuff, you can have them tumbled.  Or you can buy your own tumbler and do them. I would think doing that many at $20 a bottle would cost alot. check out my web site I have lots of clean bottles, click here http://www.geocities.com/rjk6358/tumbling5.html

 rick


----------



## Maine Digger (Apr 30, 2004)

Hey Rick, I guess I'm still half asleep, I posted a reply to your cleaning suggestion for tar over in the 'Collectors Chat' area[&:]  Petro & Kero work great, as long as it's not disposed down the sewer 'grate'[]


----------



## Bottle tumbler (May 1, 2004)

disposial of gas and kero is very easy. My machanic has a furnace that burns used oil. Some repair shops or other dealers use these kind of furnaces.

 rick


----------

